# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  JUAL BAK UKUR

## SUNU

JUAL
BAK UKUR FIBER UKURAN 100CMX60CMX40CM



Dilengkapi dengan 2 mistar ukur 95 centimetre dan ukuran liter.

Selain digunakan untuk mengukur pertumbuhan Koi kesayangan, cocok juga untuk treatment / pengobatan dan karantina ikan baru.

Bisa didapat di:
Jakarta:
PONDOK KOI, KIOS B-27 Hanggar, Pancoran

Bogor:
BANZAI KOI
Kompleks Wartawan No. C-3, Cipaku, Bogor
0251-354161

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Coolwater

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Om Coolwater....foto nya dong....mana....Pak Karom dan Pak Datta aja udah posting foto nya. Moderator2 yg lain jg udah posting foto nya. Tinggal Om yg ini nih......

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Coolwater

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kodok.ngorek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beclge

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Coolwater

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Skrg yg giliran sy yg bingung...klepon itu apaan sih....

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

saya juga mo pesen pak... PM me please

klo ukuran lebih besar boleh juga tolong di kasi harganya pak. trims

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

*BAK UKUR 1,2 M*   ::   ::  
*HARGA RP. 950.000* (DILUAR Ongkos kirim)

  

Mohon diperhatikan, bahwa bagian luar dari Bak Fiber ini memang tidak halus seperti bagian dalamnya (tidak seperti bak plastik yang halus luar dalam). Terimakasih saya ucapkan kepada rekan-rekan atas kepercayaan yang telah diberikan kepada saya. Mudah-mudahan bisa berlanjut.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beryl

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beryl

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

kalo tinggi 25 cm, setelah diisi media kurang lebih 10 cm, tinggi bersih sekitar 15 cm... apa ga kurang tinggi kang?
sy kebetulan ada rencana mo pake MBH, tp denger2 ketinggian antar masing shower min 30 cm... leres kitu kang?   ::   ::   ::  punten upami lepat...
kalo boleh, samplenya diupload kang, biar ada gambarannya dulu...

haturnuhun...

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## inne

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kunyen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## inne

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## leon4rd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

om Sunu, apakah fiberglass bakki shower itu ada foto yang sudah dalam posisi ter-_setting_
Di share dong....  ::

----------


## inne

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

